# رسالة خاصة الى الاستاذ ابو بحر



## salah_design (11 فبراير 2010)

http://l-7oob.com/vb/t107878.html
ارجوا ان تتصفح هذه المشاركة
وسوف تتفاجأ من عظمة الموقف


----------



## ابو بحـر (12 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> http://l-7oob.com/vb/t107878.html
> ارجوا ان تتصفح هذه المشاركة
> وسوف تتفاجأ من عظمة الموقف


اخي صلاح انا عندي ظرف مأساوي توفيت جدتي و انا احبها كثيرا لأنني يتيم هي كانت بالنسبة لي جذوري و انا حزين جدا لفراقها الى الأبد لذلك لن اتفرغ للمنتدى الا بعد اسبوع 
اما بالنسبة للمشاركة تصفحتها و كما قلت لك بالضبط تماما انا الاصل و ليس الناقل تصور انه نقل المشاركة حرفيا مع الصور و نسي ان يمحوا ايميلي من الصورة الثانية فهذه شهرة لي بغير منتديات انا لست غاضب لهذه الامور يعني ديعاية ببلاش و إذا سوئل لن يعرف ان يجيب و اذا شاهد الصور شخص مهتم بهذه الموديلات سيرسل ميل على الميل المكتوب على الصورة
و كما قلت لك انا ابقى الأصل انظر الصورة انظر هذا هو ميلي الخاص لم يعرف كيف يمسحه فتركه و نقل المشاركة حرفيا


----------



## salah_design (12 فبراير 2010)

عظم الله اجركم
ومثواها الجنة ان شاء الله 
ولو معي اجازة لحضرت وقدمت تعازية شخصيا 
واسف لسماع هذا الخبر


----------



## ابو بحـر (12 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> عظم الله اجركم
> ومثواها الجنة ان شاء الله
> ولو معي اجازة لحضرت وقدمت تعازية شخصيا
> واسف لسماع هذا الخبر


هلا بيك اخي صلاح كما قلت لك انا لست متفرغ هذا الاسبوع انت قم بالرد علييه و ضع له الصورة المرفقة فوق مع رابط موقعي و قل له عيب ما فعله كان يجب ان يصنع مثلها بالبرنامج نفسه عوضا عن نقل الصورة و الإدعاء انه هو من قام بهذا العمل و قل له ان يقارن الميل المكتوب بداخل القطعة مع الميل الموجود بموقعي ليعرف انه انسان غبي لآخر درجة 

http://www.frosad-wood-cnczone.com/


----------



## salah_design (12 فبراير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> هلا بيك اخي صلاح كما قلت لك انا لست متفرغ هذا الاسبوع انت قم بالرد علييه و ضع له الصورة المرفقة فوق مع رابط موقعي و قل له عيب ما فعله كان يجب ان يصنع مثلها بالبرنامج نفسه عوضا عن نقل الصورة و الإدعاء انه هو من قام بهذا العمل و قل له ان يقارن الميل المكتوب بداخل القطعة مع الميل الموجود بموقعي ليعرف انه انسان غبي لآخر درجة
> 
> http://www.frosad-wood-cnczone.com/


هذا شرف لي اخي ابو بحر لتسمح لي بالرد عليه 
شاكر ثقتك فيه
وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بالرد عليه


----------



## kly73 (12 فبراير 2010)

عظم الله اجركم اخي ابو بحر واسئل الله ان يمن عليكم بصبر وسلوان


----------



## salah_design (13 فبراير 2010)

kly73 قال:


> عظم الله اجركم اخي ابو بحر واسئل الله ان يمن عليكم بصبر وسلوان


شكر الله سعيكم 
وارجو ان لا اكون تجاوزت حدودي بالرد على لسان اخي ابو بحر ولكن نحن اسرة في هذا المنتدى والخسارة على الكل 
مع شديد الاحترام 

وشكرا لمرورك اخي


----------



## ابو بحـر (13 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



kly73 قال:


> عظم الله اجركم اخي ابو بحر واسئل الله ان يمن عليكم بصبر وسلوان


شكر الله سعيكم اسعدني مرورك يا اخي


----------



## fdaie (24 فبراير 2010)

البقاء لله اخي ابو بحر


----------



## alaadrita (24 فبراير 2010)

البقاء لله يابو بحر وربنا يجعل مثواها الجنة ولازم تقف تانى لان الحياه هتستمر ونسال الله الصبر والسلوان


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



fdaie قال:


> البقاء لله اخي ابو بحر


هلا بمرورك يا اخي


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



alaadrita قال:


> البقاء لله يابو بحر وربنا يجعل مثواها الجنة ولازم تقف تانى لان الحياه هتستمر ونسال الله الصبر والسلوان


هلا بمرورك يا غالي


----------

